# I finally took video of Bailey!!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bailey looks gorgeous with that tail a waving. Love her wiggling butt.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Bailey looks gorgeous with that tail a waving. Love her wiggling butt.


Oh thanks so much! She has so much emotion in just her tail! LOL


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my speakers don't work so I missed your obnoxious voice --- beautiful place ya got there - along with a couple happy doggers


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It looks like she has a nice place


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Bailey and Rudy looked like a couple of happy campers!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Bailey & Charlies Mom said:


> Bailey and Rudy looked like a couple of happy campers!


Thanks! They absolutely adore my boyfriend so when he goes outside to play with them they are two really happy dogs


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Bailey is such a sweetheart! They are both adorable.


----------



## LovinArchie (Dec 10, 2009)

Just found this video Can't wait till Arch is big enough to play and not just be a nuisance!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad you posted the video - her personality is definitely different than what I envisioned looking at pictures of her! I guess until you see them "in motion" you can't really see the real them!!


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

LovinArchie said:


> Just found this video Can't wait till Arch is big enough to play and not just be a nuisance!


haha I just realized you posted here! I'll have to post the video of Bailey and Archie playing 
And he's not a nuisance, only probably much like a younger brother to Bailey at this point. :


----------

